# Age and CCW restrictions.



## cuz (Jan 27, 2010)

...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My opinion is, you are treading VERY close to being banned. Illegal activity, or advocating same, will get you banned here without further warning, on the first offense, and you got about as close to saying you carry illegally WITHOUT actually saying it, as you could get.

My insight is, this will be your only warning -- don't let it happen again.
The Forum Guidelines (rules) can be found here:
http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php?do=page&template=forum_guidelines
Read and heed them.

--------------------------------

On the subject of your post:

Encourage your wife to try to get stationed in North Dakota, if possible (two US Air Force bases here; Minot and Grand Forks, named after the cities they are each near). The minimum age for a North Dakota Class II carry permit (good pretty much only in-state), is 18 years old.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:smt092:smt092:smt092

I have to pile on here because this type of crap really pisses me off.

The law is the law. You don't get to pick and choose which ones you obey and which ones you don't. Don't like the laws? Obey them and work to change them. If you can't carry a gun legally,you don't! You carry OC spray, taser, learn self-defense, something that's LEGAL in your state. People like you are the ones who get caught carrying illegally and hurt all the efforts people have made to make carry legal. And yes, I say "people like you" because I believe that you _are_ carrying illegally. Frankly, you're lucky DJ got to this one first and the mods don't override each other because you'd already be gone and this thread deleted if I had seen it. I welcome each member here and provide a link to the guidelines. If you had taken the time to read them, you would have seen the discussion of illegal activity is a *zero-tolerance* issue. Then again, maybe you did read them, and just like other rules, you decided which ones you'd obey and which ones were OK to ignore.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

tip,toe,tip,toe,....

I think you should be ATLEAST 21 unless you are serving in the Military and protecting our Country.

You had to be 23yrs or above in my state, (MO) but I think they just changed it to 21.

Impatience is not worth a felony man. Besides, this will give you plenty of time to save money for when you are of age to purchase/carry. You will need it.


----------



## cuz (Jan 27, 2010)

...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I said atleast 21 beacause most males aren't mature enough before that. Some even longer and some not at all.

I feel that if you put a rifle in a 18-20 year olds hand and tell them to go fight for your freedom, then they have earned the privilage to carry. They are the reason we have these freedoms and rights. So yeah, you are less qualified IMO.

Pistols aren't that costly? Then either you have a shit load of money or you are looking at the wrong guns. When I was 19 I didn't have the money to go out and start a collection.

You will need the money, that's what you will need. But that's when you grow up and can actually buy handguns.

:roll:

Well....bye.


----------



## cuz (Jan 27, 2010)

...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

cuz said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument. Fooled me. I will try to handle this appropriately. Too late? Your tone seems a little offensive to me. Then turn down your volume. Let's have a civil debate instead. Nothing to debate, it's the law for now.


See, now you made me go and change my avatar.


----------



## cuz (Jan 27, 2010)

Even if it is the law, it's still okay to debate or express your opinions. Nothing would get changed if we all accepted the way things are...You might be comfortable the way the law is, but I am not and I would like to bring about a discussion


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not only should 'teenagers be restricted from concealed carry, they should also be restricted from voting, and from using alcohol and drugs.
Further, parents who permit their kids to carry concealed weapons without proper preparation and training, who allow their children to become Progressives, and who permit their children to use alcohol and other recreational drugs, should be burned at the stake until well done.
For that matter, parents who do not supervise their children's homework, and who don't teach them about birth-control and STDs, should be spayed or neutered to prevent further societal abuse.
And then, of course, there should be even worse penalties for offenses more serious than these.
:box:

You asked for scientific proof of the observation that young men under about 21 years of age do not yet have fully-formed brains and are not sufficiently mature to carry concealed deadly weapons. OK, here it is:
I was your age, once. I remember it well. I also remember all of the hare-brained, dangerous things my friends and I did, back then, and how stupidly irresponsible we all were.
Generally speaking, young men were, and still are, oafs and thugs who are not yet completely civilized. And it's even worse, nowadays, when most parents have never learned how to parent, or how to supervise, or how to intelligently restrict their children.
You may be different. I hope that you are. But we live in a society in which laws are made for the general case, not the specific person. Thus, we have to stick with the general case of what young men are, and you have to live with the resulting restrictions.
Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

*28yr old Army Vet*

at 19 I was issued a M249 SAW, at 21 I was issued a M4,...also carried a handgun...obviously in the military...point is, situations in my life while on active duty made me grow up real quick...I knew how to care for my firearms, fire them effectively, be safe, and I still carry over techniques to what I practice now...I do believe military (active or veteran status) should have the right to obtain the proper license in their given states to carry concealed given they were Honorably discharged or if still active with a memorandum from their commanding officer. Yes, military personnel have "jobs" (MOS) that we do besides firing our firearms...but we also train constantly to stay sharp and safe with what we carry for protection...not saying a regular civilian doesnt have the right to carry as well because everyone does...but if the law says you cant carry until 21 and ya dont like it...sorry..write a letter to someone who can help make a difference...Im a 28yr old vet...experiences mature you...anyone who fought or served has earned the right if ever there were to be a waiver of some sorts...I agree with the last post that young men make dumb decisions...for the most part...there are some that have made very good decisions.:smt1099


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Not only should 'teenagers be restricted from concealed carry, they should also be restricted from voting, and from using alcohol and drugs


Either this, or concealed carry to 18. I hate the inconsistency in what society considers an adult, and would like to see drinking, voting, and CCW all at the same age, one way or another.

My personal opinion is that moving the general age for these things up to 21 or beyond would result in even more immaturity in the late teens and early twenties. In the past, young men were expected to be responsible and starting to make their way in the world by 16 or 18, which I think drove them to grow up a bit faster than they do now; although it seems voting was at a later age in order to be reserved to established members of the community. It seems to me that moving the various "coming of age" laws back farther is masking the problem instead of fixing it. Unfortunately, I don't think a fix is going to happen without some major changes in what society expects from that age group, though.

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Since the OP has taken it upon himself to remove his original post and some subsequent posts, looks like we're done with this one.


----------

